# Humidifier placement in cabinet humidor



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Where do you guy's place your humidifier in large size cabinet humidors, I've alway's placed mine on the bottom but I'm thinking of moving it up top and placing the fan on the bottom of the humidor. I think it will be much more effective this way. What do you guys think ?


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

I dont know if this is an option for you but I have one (bag of HCM beads) on each shelf and it works great. 65% rock solid.


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

Joe K said:


> Where do you guy's place your humidifier in large size cabinet humidors, I've alway's placed mine on the bottom but I'm thinking of moving it up top and placing the fan on the bottom of the humidor. I think it will be much more effective this way. What do you guys think ?


I believe humidity rises. Can you not put the fan on the bottom with it?


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

TMat said:


> I believe humidity rises. Can you not put the fan on the bottom with it?


I did not know that, I thought humidity would fall better from the top because it's heavier air. However I am no expert on this issue by any means. And yes I do have my fan on the bottom with it right now. I am running a a Humi-Care XL 1000 which really sucks. I have exchanged it for a Moist n Air which should be here tomorrow and I was thinking of placing it up top


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

jhedrick83 said:


> I dont know if this is an option for you but I have one (bag of HCM beads) on each shelf and it works great. 65% rock solid.


I also have 2lbs of beads in there as well


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

Joe K said:


> I did not know that, I thought humidity would fall better from the top because it's heavier air.


Something to do with the water becoming a gas and the gas is lighter than air.... I am no expert either but something to that effect. I am sure someon can further explain.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

TMat said:


> Something to do with the water becoming a gas and the gas is lighter than air.... I am no expert either but something to that effect. I am sure someon can further explain.


Very interesting, thank you


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

I have been using beads, but the winter time has made it impossible to maintaing anything above 60% in my cabinet without spraying them daily, so I am moving to a more active system fopr the winter months. I am placing mine at the bottom with three fans alternating sides. I believe I have read that humidity rises.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

Joe K said:


> I did not know that, I thought humidity would fall better from the top because it's heavier air. However I am no expert on this issue by any means. And yes I do have my fan on the bottom with it right now. I am running a a Humi-Care XL 1000 which really sucks. I have exchanged it for a Moist n Air which should be here tomorrow and I was thinking of placing it up top


Cold air is heavier than warm air but humid air is lighter than non-humid air. So humidity rises in a humidor, which is why you'll mostly see people placing their humidification elements on the bottom and either venting or pointing a fan upwards to move the air.


----------



## maddevildog (Feb 23, 2014)

good topic, I have a 300 count and keep my Cigar Oasis Excel on the bottom right hand side standing up right and it is working perfectly.


----------

